# smart chart download



## Jeanne (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there, I am working my way through John Walsh's book_ Pumping Insulin _and getting a lot out of it - thanks to everyone who suggested it to me! I really like his smart chart, I like how you can see at a glance the level of intensity of activity and the impact on BGs. Does anyone know where I can download it, or something similar? Thank you, fingers crossed! 

Jeanne x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.diabetesnet.com/pdfs/smart_chart.pdf



Is that any use...........


----------



## Jeanne (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you novorapidboi26! much obliged!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 18, 2011)

Your very welcome...............


----------

